# blood in poop



## sugar

I noticed tonight a little bit of blood in the poop. I don't see any unusual behavior. Although, I have only had her for a week. What else do I need to look for before becoming concerned?


----------



## Cimredopyh

I think that that blood in the stool is reason enough for concern and a vet visit. It could be something as simple as a bit of constipation or something as serious as internal bleeding.

Taken from http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=37



> Symptoms that require immediate vet care....
> 
> 
> cold and unresponsive that does not respond to warming within an hour.
> wobbly or unsteady that does not respond to warming within an hour. Wobbliness that comes on suddenly is NOT Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome
> watery Diarrhea that has gone on longer than 8 hours
> black tarry stool
> *blood in either urine or stool*
> unexplained vomiting that isn't the result of car sickness or choking on a kibble
> green vomit or blood in the vomit
> sneezing and runny nose
> sudden paralysis of any limb
> blood from the nose, eyes or ears
> tilting of the head
> convulsions
> gasping for breath
> raspy breathing
> 
> If your hedgehog is showing one or more of the above symptoms he needs to see a vet ASAP!


----------



## Kalandra

Blood in stool is always a reason to see a vet and see him soon. Hedgehogs can hide illness extremely well, so while you only see one symptom there could be a much larger problem going on. I had one that had 1 small drop in her stool one evening. Went to the vet next day and found she had a bacterial infection in her intestines. She was sick, and just not showing it.

Before going to the vet, collect a stool sample, preferably one with some blood in it so that doc can do a fecal exam.


----------



## sugar

I have been observing her this morning. I did not see even the slightest bit of blood in urine or poop from overnight. I took her out and gave her a foot bath and warmed her up real good afterwards. She ate good last night and finally ate a mealie last night. I wonder if the little spot of blood was from constipation. I had given her some apples 3 nights in a row for something different but did not last night. Can eating too much apples make her constipated? I just hate to rush to a vet quite yet.


----------



## Cimredopyh

I think its best to take her in and find out. If it is something bleeding or infected inside her and you wait for few days for more blood, it could get much worse or even be too late. 
Once again, blood in the stools is always a reason to promptly see a vet.

My Demons only symptom before passing away was green stools. he was active, beautiful, and eating well right up to one hour before his death. Please do not take irregularities in their stools lightly, especially blood. As Kalandra mentioned, it could be the only symptom you will ever get that something is wrong.


----------



## Kalandra

I've never had apples give a hedgehog constipation. Normal reaction I see from too much is a little green or loose stool.


----------



## Immortalia

Even though she seems fine now, it's still best to take her to the vets to get her checked out. 

She's still young, and with quick and proper vet care, you'll find out if there is anything wrong before it develops into anything serious. It's always better to be safe than sorry, especially when bloody stool/urine is involved, as you can't see if there is anything wrong inside your hedgie without the vet's help.


----------



## sugar

Think I figured it out. I was giving Sugar a foot bath and while cleaning her little feet with a soft toothbrush a real small cut or something on her foot. It looks almost healed as I give her foot baths as needed, daily, most of the time. LOL! It does not look infected or anything. I presume it may have come from heavy wheel usage. She must have just stepped in the poop and that is where it came from.


----------



## lauren123

Hello Everyone, 
So I have a 15 month old male hedgehog, and recently I noticed he's started to eat less at night time, he's been biting a ton, and this morning I noticed a little bit of blood in his stool. I freaked out and called the vet and I have spent the whole afternoon at work looking up possible causes and its making me super over-paranoid. I'm going to bring him to the vet tomorrow morning but I am still super nervous/freaking out. Any advice? I am a college student and I am scared the medical expenses are going to be out the roof and I won't be able to afford it either. I don't know what to do


----------



## Buttons

Hi Lauren123 I'm glad to hear your taking him to the vet, but is it possible to get him in sooner? Hedgehogs can go down hill very qickly.


----------



## lauren123

Sadly the soonest I can get him in is tomorrow morning  I'm hoping he'll be ok until then because he's been acting totally fine and eating and running around, the only weird thing that happened was the blood in his stool this morning


----------



## shmurciakova

What happened at the vet? Go ahead and get pet insurance for your hedgehog while he is still young and relatively healthy. It costs $80/year and then you have a $50 co-pay...much cheaper than paying hundreds of dollars if something is really wrong, or God forbid being forced to make a decision between taking care of your hedgehog or being broke.
The insurance is the exotic plan through VPI pet insurance.
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## mariyah

My hedgehog has green stool with a slight bloody mucus in it. The nearest vet is hours away and I'm only 16. Im freaking out and I don't know what to do. I hadn't noticed any abnormal behavior, she's been eating and drinking just fine but now she's not running on her wheel. Please please please help


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

mariyah said:


> My hedgehog has green stool with a slight bloody mucus in it. The nearest vet is hours away and I'm only 16. Im freaking out and I don't know what to do. I hadn't noticed any abnormal behavior, she's been eating and drinking just fine but now she's not running on her wheel. Please please please help


You need to start a new thread, this one is too old and your question probably will get missed.

Sorry I don't have answers.


----------

